# Mathews romors



## mqshooter (Jan 22, 2003)

I know they are late to release there great bows, but does anyone know anything at all about the 2005's?


----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

I've heard that they are dropping the single cam altogether, and will have a complete new line of 2-cam bows for 2005 !!!

They are also doing away with the horizontal limb configuration, and going back to a wood-laminated recurve style limb on all their compounds.


----------



## Mike2787 (Jul 16, 2002)

ROFLMAO !!!


----------



## GatorSlayer (Oct 24, 2003)

That might be a good idea. The beginning of the end is here for one cam bows. The hybrid cams are going to take over. I have inside information that Nathan Brooks broke the current 70 meter world record last week at the PSE Factory in AZ. He was shooting a hybrid cam bow. The event was not official, so his accomplishment will not go into the books, but he broke the record regardless of the accreditation associated with the event.

Mathews has dug themeselfs into corner hyping one cam bows so hard, they are going to face serious ridicule if they try to come out with a hybrid cam bow, especially after the temper tantrum, mud slinging episode they had with hoyt. On the other hand, hybrid cams are the hot ticket, and because Mathews has put themselves in a corner they can't even capitalize on the current trend. I'm interested to see what they are going to do.


----------



## INBowHunter (Jul 21, 2004)

I highly doubt Mathews is going anywhere...they got here because of their one cams, back when two cam bows were the thing, and trust me they arent going anywhere...I will buy a one cam over a hybrid, because no matter what anyone says a cam and a half or hybrid bow is still a two cam.....

Mathews hasnt ran into any problem, they still sell more bows than anybody, and I am sure will continue to.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

I have heard they may have a couple magazine advertisements, might possibly sponsor an archer or two, and the really wild part of the rumor is that their products _just might_ appear in a hunting video or two.


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

*world record*

Does that new world record that's unofficial mean that they will list it anyway and just put an asterisk by the name?


----------



## GatorSlayer (Oct 24, 2003)

LMAO!!!!


----------



## Michigander (Jul 31, 2002)

too funny


----------



## vodekz (Jan 17, 2003)

I think Legacy will be dropped, there should be new bow like Outback but in 35 ATA, 7 inch brace hight.

Also Couquest 3 needs new face lift. 
We will see,
Vodek


----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

Their catalogue is usually laden with claims of how many tournaments they won -- so in keeping with that they will probably have

"we won bugger all in 2004 because Hoyt kicked our butts!! "

And another even bigger photo of a Hoyt bow in their ads !

(chuckle)


----------



## brandoninaz (Aug 8, 2003)

I've heard Mathews is bringing back either the MQ1 or something very closely related.


----------



## La Crosse (Sep 20, 2004)

Mark my words, two cam bows are coming back.

You'll see.


----------



## Barry James (Aug 2, 2004)

*Mathews*

Whatever Mathews does the other bow companies will have alot of sleepless nights trying to figure out what they can come up with just to keep up INCLUDING HOYT!


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

I am a Hoyt fan personally but I am 100% certain Mattews is going no where anytime soon. Mattews are excellent bows just not my prefference.


----------



## beetle (Jun 23, 2004)

La Crosse said:


> *Mark my words, two cam bows are coming back.
> 
> You'll see. *



2 cams coming back? Where did they go?

Never owned a 1-cam bow (or a hybrid). Not likely to change anytime soon.



Mark


----------



## skippy1 (Jan 22, 2003)

maybe it will be a new cam system and they are going to call it 
The Mat and a half. LOL


----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

Most people over this way use a "Mat" to wipe their feet on !!


----------



## LightSpeed (Sep 8, 2004)

Good to see another kiwi bro archer on the site. Im a kiwi living in ozy.


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

kiwibowpro said:


> *Most people over this way use a "Mat" to wipe their feet on !! *


Most people over this way use a Mathews to wax kiwi's ass with.


----------



## star (Jul 30, 2002)

kiwibowpro said:


> *Most people over this way use a "Mat" to wipe their feet on !! *


 Like a Dallass cowboy place door matt...HAAAHAAAA


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Mathews*



Barry James said:


> *Whatever Mathews does the other bow companies will have alot of sleepless nights trying to figure out what they can come up with just to keep up INCLUDING HOYT! *



Tell me why Hoyt has to try to keep up with Mathews?? Mathews makes a good bow but I think you should explain way they are so much better than Hoyt or any other company .


----------



## babyg (Jul 16, 2002)

I tried other bows just to see if I had bought my conquest3, legacy and others for the wrong reasons, but after I shot the other bows and felt the recoil I had realized that mathews was for me.

I'm not saying mathews is any better, but I will defend that they will shoot just as good as the others. If you like little or no recoil than I think you will like mathews. Hope they never change their feel no matter what else they change.

They are also super quite.

I'm sure they will come out with something great. I didn't buy a new bow in 04 so I'm looking forward to the new year....


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

*babyg*

I agree with you, I wasnt trying to be harsh, but I feel there are alot of great quality bows out there, I love my Hoyts but I will not say they are leaps and bounds ahead of the others, not by any means, Mathews makes a heck of a bow, and so does Bowtech.
Mathews shoot nice I am just more comfortable with the Hoyt in my hand, I do want to try some of the new Mathews and Bowtechs though


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

I hear they are shipping a third limb free with every 2005 bow


----------



## babyg (Jul 16, 2002)

*Steve*

That's what's its all about. Some people will prefer certain quality's or characteristics over others.

When people ask me what's the best bow, I never have an answer that's why I them "well PSE has this, and mathews has this, etc. This best thing I can tell you is to try several, I personally like my conquest 3 but you'll have to..."

At the ASA classic this year I was shooting with a guy who was using a bowtech pro 40 wheely. I never shot one so I asked him about it because I thought I would like to try it. That's when he started the speech about "how much faster, more accurate, just a much better bow than other companies. Needless to say I didn't ask any more questions concerning his equipment.

I'm sure its a great a bow but he kinda ruined for me. The sad thing is he works a bow shop.

Have fun!!


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

Yes, Its called the tink nathan limb. Everyone uses it to bash some brains in to a stupid old prick who just doesnt know when enuff is enuff. Mathews wouldnt play ball with ya tink. Deal with it and move on.


----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

Hello Lightspeed - nice to see a fellow kiwi posting as well - and even better to see that your over there in OZ improving that countries IQ !! Goodonya mate. And go Murph too - great drive on the mountain.


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

Hey kbp, Lightspeed couldnt improve anything much less our genepool. He is an 82 pound weakling and walks around with a miniature poodle dyed pink. The best part about him is his chick. She's a hottie.  
And yeah, great drive by murph. 2 in a row on the mountain is somethin special.


----------



## TheHairlessone! (Nov 21, 2003)

> Yes, Its called the tink nathan limb. Everyone uses it to bash some brains in to a stupid old prick who just doesnt know when enuff is enuff. Mathews wouldnt play ball with ya tink. Deal with it and move on



Good one sfa! 


rick


----------



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)

.......sfa...........


----------



## LightSpeed (Sep 8, 2004)

SFA. How come you can not be Emailed. What are you hideing for? Why dont you make yourself knowen. My american pitbull you call a podle would love to take a chunk out of you. Hey kiwi bro. We have a lot of gutless wonders that like to stay hidden through the internet over here.If im just a 82pound weakling then let me no your true I.D.


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

Hey grant, Its noel you tossa.   you call that thing a pitbull. looks like a poodle to me.


----------



## LightSpeed (Sep 8, 2004)

I Thought it might have been you, you old farrrrrrrrrrrrrrrt.You should be the larst one to be talking about kicking arse judging by your latest trip to the USA.[More like Licking Ar.....se] :


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

up yours Charlie. Just for everyones information Grant shoots a 32 lb bow cos he aint strong enuff to pull any more weight.


----------



## LightSpeed (Sep 8, 2004)

Noel: was unable to pull my 70# blackMax2 Back the other day let alone shoot it. He is one of these old men that doesnt know when to give up. He got a viagra stuck in his throat the other day and had a stiff neck for weeks.but his boyfreind looked after him.


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

Yes you did take pretty good care of me didnt you grant.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Outback from Mathews*

Was and is going to be one of Mathews hottest selling bows. I dont see Mathews hurting at all. I shoot for two dealers in my state and Mathews out sold them all. 


One Cams are diffiantly not on the way out at all.

Catch them if you can!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

*WOW!!!!*



Africanbowhunter said:


> *I hear they are shipping a third limb free with every 2005 bow *


Wow, that was probably the funniest thing I ever saw Tink post on here....I gotta give you credit Tink, that was a pretty good one.


----------



## Straight Arrow (Feb 22, 2003)

Mathew's sales are up 30% this year,looks like they'll be around a little longer!


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

Pretty soon you guys are going to be pulling out your man poles, writing your favorite bow company on them with a permanent marker and then comparing their sizes. 

I shoot a Mathews for hunting and have now changed to a Hoyt Ultra Elite for 3D. I love both of them for their individual uses and wouldn't give either one of them up.

Get over yourselves! If you are great with a bowtech, you will be great with a Mathews, Hoyt, Martin, Diamond, Bear, PSE, etc. If you suck, so will the performance of your bow no matter what company bow you shoot with.


----------



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

One cam bows are definitely not created equal and neither are bow lines. My experience? My mathews bows tune better and shoot better than anything I have ever shot. The one bow that has never claimed straight nock travel, the Conquest 3 is probably one of the easiest tuning, best shooting, most successful bow in the line. At a 32" draw length that means something. Purely superior engineering!


----------



## lethal (Apr 21, 2003)

*d*

heard there might be a MQ1 like bow, with the HP cam, something like 37in bow, a LX but with more inches.


----------



## LightSpeed (Sep 8, 2004)

X cutter I think the conquest has got straight nock travel but not level nock travel there is a difference.


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

X-Cutter, I see your location is Gods Country, So what part of Australia do you come from.


----------



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

Well Purka,
Since I cant make a fair comparison then I'll just have to be happy with where I am at. As the snow starts flying, my mind starts changing. Whats a "purka" is that some animal you all hunt down unda'.


----------



## the GREY GHOST (Apr 6, 2003)

Hoyt needs a bow called the "PEANUT-TEC"......

Theres a couple of Hoyt folks that hang out in the peanut gallery that don't shoot but talk a good game...


----------



## LightSpeed (Sep 8, 2004)

X cutter a purka is like a jerboa or jerbil a little rodent that gays hunt over here.


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks a lot Lightspeed ! I didn't know what a jerbil was until I saw your pink poodle sniffing your butt. I was going to let you win the Nationals until now.


----------



## LightSpeed (Sep 8, 2004)

I cant say what he was doing to your butt purka not on this site anyway.


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

There's no 2nd prize Lightspeed, and I got the 1st.


----------



## pyandbc (Dec 18, 2003)

Anyone want to go with a Mathews after seeing the new Hoyts.LOL... Nice tits on the risers though


----------



## Popapi (Jul 19, 2004)

Mathews "THA BEST BOW MONEY CAN BUY" nuff said .


----------



## J M (Sep 8, 2003)

The Outback is on pace for new record 78% of sales for the year national sale. Midwest sales about 84%.


----------

